# Runt of the Litter



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldn't put much stock in the fact that she's the runt influencing her personality/temperament. I would however be more concerned that she's coming from generations of clearances throughout her pedigree. Also, I know your set on a female, but I would hope her temperament is taken into account by the breeder to ensure you're getting a good fit for the family.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, Sheets. I've got a great reputable breeder. That is not a concern at this point.
I really was just wondering about the experiences of others as far as runts go. I want to get her into training asap so I'm sure that will help the both of us LOL


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you have a reputable breeder. I do find it odd that you've already been matched with a pup when their full personalities have yet to emerge. With 3 kids in your family, I do hope your breeder will make sure Peaches is a good fit temperament wise as opposed to just satisfying the requirement to provide a female golden. Working with rescues, I've seen great dogs surrendered from great families because it wasn't a good fit.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, I'm glad that you suggested that the runt doesn't influence their temperaments! I sometimes let the Internet get the best of me


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Runt means there is an underlying medical problem. Runts are usually unhealthy. It sounds like your future girl is just small, not a runt. She will grow to her genetic potential and catch up to her littermates in due time. 

It is very early for a breeder to match a family with a puppy. Make sure that both parents and several generations back have hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances verifiable at www.offa.org


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My 12 year old boy Clyde was the runt. He has been the most laid back, lovable boy who gets along with everyone two and four legged. I don't think bring the runt had anything to do with it though.

Clyde was just the smallest, not health issues!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow, GoldenMum, that is great to hear! From all I've read runt just meant smallest of the litter, not health issues. She is already gaining on her litter mates and doesn't' have health issues. 
The breeder I got was referenced several times on this forum as a good breeder, that is where I read about her and did my research. I'm not worried about that part.
This post was simply to find out the experiences of others that had the "smallest" puppy of the litter and their dispositions.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh and the breeder never referred to her as the runt, I just did that on my own. Just thought I'd clarify that part…


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My friend had a Golden that was the smallest in the litter. Even though she was from an excellent breeder she never met the GR standard and only stood at about 18 inches tall at the withers. She was the most hyper Golden I have ever known for a conformation, not field bred, Golden. I really don't think the fact she was the smallest in the litter had anything to do with it. It most likely was a personality trait.
I would suggest you listen to your breeder. She spends 24/7 with the puppies and will know if this will be a good match for your home situation. I do think that deciding which is the match for you at 3 months is a little premature. Temperament testing is usually done when their personalities are a little more developed.
Getting a puppy is an exciting time and you are wise to be prepared for your new arrival. Don't let that excitement guide you in the wrong direction. Speak with the breeder to ensure she is choosing the best pup for your family.
Have you raised a puppy before? If not, a high energy pup may not be the best way to start, but wait until the puppy is older to get a better idea of its personality.

Wishing you the best!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick, my 13.5 yr. old bridge boy was the runt. One of the reasons I picked him along with having eyes like Nick Nolte's mug shot. No health or behavorial problems. He was the best dog I ever had.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I know my Cookie was the smallest in the litter at birth, but she caught up in size to her siblings long before I picked her up at 8 weeks. She is now 2 years old and quite laid back, though I would probably argue that this is influenced by both thoughtful breeding as well as being in training classes for the last 2 years.

I agree with the others that said birth size is probably irrelevant, based on my sample size of 1.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan was the runt of his litter.. He was half the size of the rest... He is absolutely the most even tempered dog I have ever had. It would never occur to him to be mean.. and he is a intact male. He was the easiest dog to train but needed a job.
He has accepted and played with out new puppy from day one. They were separated for less than 3 hours and not a day since..


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh yay! That is excellent to read about your pups. As far as her size, she is already catching up with her litter mates. Seeing them all together it is much harder to find her as it once was because she is nearly the same size now. 
We are going to meet her this weekend and I will discuss with the breeder all that you have suggested. Fortunately for me, my three kids are much older. One is ready for college, eek! So I'm not dealing with people toddlers and a puppy baby at the same time. This is part of the reason we've waited so long to get a puppy. And I stay at home so my days are open to take her to training and work on it at home.
Perhaps the breeder has taken this into consideration, too…


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

aww congrats on your new puppy!!! 

my chloe was the "runt" of her litter. to be honest she was completely nuts as a puppy. she is now 2 1/2 years old and weights in around 55 lbs (a little less in the summer). She is my best bud and the greatest dog I could ever ask for. 

She calmed down when she reached the 18 month mark. We still give her at least two 1 hour walks a day, play time and training. However, She is the most stubborn dog I have ever known. I found it easier to train my parents jack russell terrior then Chloe. not to scare you away!!! Its just part of Chloe's personality. Consistancy, training and lots of love is key. 

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, Krys. I have this feeling that is exactly how Peaches is going to be. I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Roxy is my runt yorkie from Cozy's first litter. She is a spitfire from the time she wakes but to when she goes to sleep. She is always busy! I knew I was keeping her after she was 4 weeks old because she didn't tolerate weaning well so I had to supplement her. I also ended up keeping the other female from that litter, Zoey, because Zoey was so bonded to her sister and the opposite of her in everyway. I knew I was never going go breed them.

3.5 weeks a a little young to be matching with future family IMO though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't think size is a determining factor, it's all about their Spirit and/or zest for life. 

I've had several girls of various breeds that were both absolute pistols and sweethearts at the same time, but I happen to like feisty girls because they're a lot of fun.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

BriGuy's Cookie was only 6 ounces at birth. Smallest pup I have ever had a birth. By the time the pups went to their forever homes, she was one of the biggest... My experience is that birth size does not necessarily correlate with weaning size and weaning size doesn't always correlate with adult size. And as BriGuy says, the time you put into training will create your perfect pet....


----------

